# Boulder County Parks and Open Space ***READ***



## Dave Frank

I support your efforts!

I am quite surprised that BCOSP is anti boating.

Are they concerned with liability? Have there been any instances of a parks department being sued over a boating accident?

They should be advocating boating and removing fences, not adding them.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## Pro Leisure

I support your efforts!

Thanks Matt!


----------



## erdvm1

Dave, BCPOS has mentioned concerns about the boating impact on wildlife. The argument is somewhat moot considering some of the examples of rivers at risk are roadside. Lower SSV as an example. I also think that there is a misconception about boating. Lots of times people assume kayaking equals, cars parked, lots of trespassing, staying in one spot (freestyle) and and being loud (Marty Cronin).

Boulder county, (Not BCPOS per se) has been very supportive of working with the recreation community. Commissioner Elise Jones has been very supportive of river restoration that supports a recreation lifestyle. She is up for re-election so keep that in mind. Julie McKay of Boulder county transportation has been helpful as has Ken Huson with the City of Longmont. 

BCPOS can support appropriate recreation as long as we as a community address the issues. One of the steps is getting MB on board.


----------



## Andy H.

Matt,

I support your efforts!

Thanks for the work you're doing,

-AH


----------



## ColoradoDave

Growing up there in the 60's, I, for one, was dis-appointed the flood didn't target the downtown Boulder flood plain even more directly. Then it could have reverted back to a sleepy college town and all the want-to-be intellectuals would have packed up and left.

Wildlife. Unbelievable. Would that be the Trash and Dog Food -fed Deer ? Or the Trash and Dog Food-fed Racoons ? Or maybe the Trash and Dog Food and Occasional Jogger fed Mountain Lions if there indeed is one still left ? I'm sure if there was, and it was in the least bit threatening, it would be immediately shot.


----------



## jwburdge

I absolutely support your efforts.


----------



## Claytonious

I support your efforts.


----------



## SueCherry

Hi Matt,

I support your efforts in keeping all rivers and creeks accessible and navigable flowing through all BCPOS land. Kayakers are respectful of wildlife and only pass by with little impact.

Thanks for representing our interests.

Susan


----------



## paddleit

I support your efforts.


----------



## mikesee

support.


----------



## co_bjread

I support your efforts
Thanks


----------



## johng

I totally support your efforts. Thanks for representing us.


----------



## KSC

I support your efforts!

As someone who has participated in most of the outdoor sports Boulder County has to offer: hiking, mountain biking, climbing, skiing, etc., kayaking is the least impactful of all of these so I'm utterly surprised to see it being targeted.


----------



## lmyers

Thanks for your efforts Matt. I am totally in support. Good luck, and just let the boating community know what else we can do to help.


----------



## rwhyman

I support your efforts.

I thought that state laws prohibited the things that they are doing. Such as putting up fences across a river.


----------



## GlennD

I support your efforts! thank you!


----------



## Randaddy

George Washington, concerned about waterway use and internal development, endorsed the Ordinance of 1787. An excerpt from Article IV states:

"The navigable waters leading into the Mississippi and the St. Lawrence....shall be common highways and forever free, as well to the inhabitants of said territory as to citizens of the United States....without any tax, impost, or duty...."

George Washington and I support your efforts.


----------



## erdvm1

rwhyman said:


> I support your efforts.
> 
> I thought that state laws prohibited the things that they are doing. Such as putting up fences across a river.


It's not quite that simple but just by chance there was a great article in the last edition of the AW journal written by Nathan Fey explaining this exact issue and the Colorado laws.

Which kinda dove tails into this comment. 
It was not unusual throughout my boating career that I would not pay for my AW membership. I didnt always understand how it affected me personally. I didnt always have a grasp of what they do for us. I often would say I'd do it next week and blow it off........

I have to tell you, what I do now is purely volunteer but I would not be making progress without AW and Nathan Fey. I can tell you all some of the successes over the last year during my first term as VP of the St Vrain Creek Coalition if you'd like. But to be clear I needed AW a lot. Be wise, renew or start your membership. What AW does for that small annual membership fee will be very worth it for all of us..............

Not to get off topic

please type " I support your efforts"


----------



## Chefgallo

I support your efforts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Melrose

I support your efforts!


----------



## alanbol

I live and work in Boulder and I support your efforts.


----------



## SKeen

I support your efforts!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## kuuskv

I support your efforts.

Boulder citizen and employee.


----------



## jortsKing

i support your efforts


----------



## BrianK

I support your efforts


----------



## Kirks

I support you efforts


----------



## hkydef

I support your efforts


----------



## yojimbo

I support your efforts. And AW!


----------



## Max's Dad

I support your efforts.


----------



## Infidien

I support your efforts


----------



## shoenfeld13

Hi Matt,

I support your efforts and would be happy to help in any way if you need it. I learned to kayak on Boulder Creek. Can you give us examples of stretches that would be closed to boating? I thought it was illegal to fence off navigable water?

Thanks,

Josh
303-449-8029


----------



## erdvm1

Josh, the easiest way to explain the legal issues in depth is to read Nathan's article on this very topic in the latest AW journal. I referenced some stretches of river that could be affected in the first post on this thread, take a look.
But it could easily extend beyond the stretches listed if the land is BCPOS owned.


----------



## robfather

I support your efforts!


----------



## superpuma

Keep them open.


----------



## Rich

I support all efforts to keep rivers accessible to all and I vote.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I fully support your efforts.


----------



## suzpollon

I support your efforts.


Good Luck


----------



## EddieC

I support your efforts.


----------



## LongmontRafter

I support your efforts!


----------



## iSki

*Fully Support*

I fully support your efforts.

I live in Boulder county and I vote!


----------



## DEA4boating

I support your efforts


----------



## Thumphrey

I Support your efforts!


----------



## jefethebear

I support your efforts! And I live, boat and vote in Boulder County.


----------



## merritrd

I support your efforts.


----------



## jenloisphil

I support your efforts!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mori

You've got my support and I live in Boulder.


----------



## KingJosh

I support your efforts! Thanks!


----------



## Cliff

I support your efforts.


----------



## PJ

I support your efforts


----------



## Chief Niwot

I support your efforts. I live and work in Boulder County and would be glad to help with this cause.


----------



## lgwalker

I support your efforts


----------



## N. Wigston

I fully support your efforts. This is so unacceptable I can't even believe it.


----------



## Roy

I support your efforts


----------



## vardaddy

I support your efforts and I'm astonished to hear boulder county parks and rec do not


----------



## Rojo

I support your efforts!

Good luck!


----------



## VI-

I support your efforts. Thank you for the notice!


----------



## MrScamp

I live and boat in Boulder County and support your efforts. 

Scott


----------



## mobiuscott

Thanks Matt,
I support your efforts
I live,work and play in Boulder county

Scott


----------



## TennesseeMatt

*Support*

I support your efforts.


----------



## cheifitj

I support your efforts
I live in the county and am willing to help


----------



## Nessy

I support your efforts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CASE

I support your efforts- Boulder County Open Space is retarded


----------



## Delbert

i support your effort!
thanks dude!


----------



## paddleskirepeat

I support your efforts!


----------



## craven_morhead

I support your efforts.


----------



## Ryanrugger

*I support you.*

MattI support you.
Ryan McGrady


----------



## drkost06

*I support your efforts.*

I completely and entirely support your efforts.


----------



## h20shed

I support your efforts.


----------



## Scatterbrain

I support your efforts


----------



## kengore

I support your effort to keep creeks under BCPAOS jurisdiction open to boating and other recreational activities.


----------



## straightfromAVL

I support your efforts


----------



## p.naught

I support your efforts. Lets keep these sections of river accessible.


----------



## Gary Rempe

I support your efforts!


----------



## jaffy

I support your efforts


----------



## crackeryaker

Thanks Matt! I support your efforts.


----------



## smlblmrs

I support your efforts.


----------



## champson

I support your efforts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phillips

I support your efforts


----------



## ACC

I support your efforts.

Let me know if you need some pro bono assistance!


----------



## TGettel

Support!

Thanks for speaking up. 


Tom G


----------



## Don

*You speak for me.*

I support your efforts. 

-D


----------



## Ole Rivers

I support your efforts to raise awareness about the (Boulder County) government's obligation and duty as public trustees to preserve and protect the public's trust interest to beneficially use its common natural resource assets, such as water, air, etc., for all lawful activities.


----------



## benR

I support your efforts.


----------



## d.e.

I support your efforts. Over a 110 miles of multi use trails with access to 35,000 acres of open space in Boulder County and they want to close river access? I applaud your efforts, great job!


----------



## blhaynes33

*I support the effort*

I support the efforts!


----------



## merritrd

Matt, I have some questions based on what you said. Thanks for keeping us informed



erdvm1 said:


> Hey guys and gals, Boulder County Parks and Open space has acquired quite a bit of land since the floods. Some of this land stretches across boated runs. BCOPS has "signaled" that they will NOT allow boating to occur any longer on these stretches of river.
> 
> How have they signaled that boating will not be allowed?
> 
> In some stretches BCPOS has actually used fencing
> 
> Are these fences across the put in, or are they blocking all the land at a specific property?
> 
> and in others citations are possible
> 
> Has anyone received a citation or is this a threat? What violation are they threatening people with? Trespass on the land or illegal boating?
> 
> as well as allowing debris such as river wide strainers to remain across the channel and be a potential life safety hazard and by proxy diminishing the ability to paddle without walking across private land.
> 
> Thats the short story.
> 
> What I need is support that you as front range boaters in Boulder County oppose BCPOS stance on not allowing safe boating through runnable stretches of water. If you would just type below.... "I support your efforts" I can then document that much of the boating community opposes any stance minimizing the safe boating of rivers in creeks that are owned by BCPOS. Lower South St Vrain, Some stretches of Boulder creek, Some areas of the St Vrain below Lyons and possibly some stretches along the NSV.
> 
> If you don't know who I am I'm sure someone on here can vouch that this is a legitimate request and for the good of our sport as boaters.
> 
> 
> Matt Booth
> 
> Lyons Outdoor Games Coordinator for over 9 years ;-)


----------



## Down River Equipment

As a local business that employs 13 people (many of whom recreate in Boulder in County) Down River Equipment supports your efforts.


----------



## Marc

*Savasana, kombucha, flatirons*

As a long time Boulder resident and great appreciator of Boulder Canyon and other front range runs that might be affected by BC open space acquisitions, I hugely support your effort to maintain access to all rivers, even ones I cannot run! I think if BC open space had their way we'd turn in bikes, boats and climbing gear for hiking shoes or, even better, for spectacles to better see the flatirons as we sit on our butts on the Chautauqua lawn sipping kombucha and striking Savasana poses. Gawd help Boulder! (Quick.)


----------



## ArgoCat

*Total Support*

Thanks for getting this out there and I support your efforts. A government agency closing access or limiting opportunities to recreate on navigable creeks, rivers, and streams seems to disregard one of their primary objectives, which is to provide recreational opportunities to the citizens of Boulder County and visitors alike.


----------



## davecosnowboarder

I support your efforts. I Boat and I vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stinginrivers

I support your efforts


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## blutzski

I support your efforts.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pearen

I support your efforts.

Boulder County Resident and Voter.


----------



## slaphappy

I support your efforts!


----------



## brendodendo

I support your efforts


----------



## vincent

Thanks Matt for your work. I support your efforts.


----------



## teletumbler

I support your efforts.


----------



## tellutwurp

I support your efforts, let us know how else we could assist.


----------



## jboats

I support your efforts.


----------



## peterholcombe

I support your efforts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## H2Obug

I support your efforts.


----------



## SummitAP

I support your efforts!


----------



## KimW

I support your efforts--keep fighting the good fight Matt!



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## skipowpow

I support your efforts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Arn

I support your efforts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## J. Thompson

I support your efforts!


----------



## FeralDirtbag

I live in Boulder, CO.

I support your efforts.


----------



## phs4u

*Support*

I support these measures


----------



## [email protected]

phs4u said:


> I support these measures


 Scott @ Lafayette, CO


----------



## wwilson

I support your efforts. Thank you!


----------



## jlsmtnman

I support your efforts


----------



## yesimapirate

No clue how I've gone 2 months without seeing this thread. Consider yourself supported.


----------



## jonny water

I support your efforts!


----------



## jspoon14

I support your efforts


----------



## Jacob

Thanks Matt, I support your efforts. Doesn't sound like the same BCPOS that I've supported with my tax dollars for the last 40 years or so....


----------



## radman152

I support your efforts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickdanger

I support your efforts!!


----------



## JHimick

I support your efforts.


----------



## Vailboater

I support your efforts


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## neendownstream

I support your efforts!


----------



## baguaninja

I support your effort's


----------

